# Outlook 2003 reagiert nicht mehr



## Herber Seevers (30. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite viel mit Outlook, bekomme aber ein merkwürdiges Problem nicht in den Griff: Nach dem Programmstart ist alles so wie es sein soll. Nach einiger Zeit aber reagiert die Termineingabe nicht mehr, Makros können nicht mehr aufgerufen werden, ja das Menü selber reagiert nicht mehr. Folgende Informationen gibt es in der Ereignisanzeige

Ereignistyp:	Informationen
Ereignisquelle:	Microsoft Office 11
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	1004
Datum:		30.03.2005
Zeit:		09:21:31
Benutzer:		Nicht zutreffend
Computer:	ARBEITSZIMMER
Beschreibung:
Bucket 128237081, bucket table 1, hanging application outlook.exe, version 11.0.6353.0, stamp 408f2937, hanging module kernel32.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, stamp 411096d4, debug? 0, hang address 0x0001eb33.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Daten:
0000: 42 00 75 00 63 00 6b 00   B.u.c.k.
0008: 65 00 74 00 3a 00 20 00   e.t.:. .
0010: 31 00 32 00 38 00 32 00   1.2.8.2.
0018: 33 00 37 00 30 00 38 00   3.7.0.8.
0020: 31 00 0d 00 0a 00 42 00   1.....B.
0028: 75 00 63 00 6b 00 65 00   u.c.k.e.
0030: 74 00 54 00 61 00 62 00   t.T.a.b.
0038: 6c 00 65 00 20 00 31 00   l.e. .1.
0040: 0d 00 0a 00               ....    

Wer kann mir sagen, was bei mir los ist? Ich arbeite in einem klenen Netzwerk mit WLAN 
ohne Server. Bei unseren anderen Rechnern tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Vielen Dank

Herbert Seevers


----------

